# Would you alter somebody's else cat?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Would you alter a cat that visits your backyard (sleeps/eats/uses it as litterbox/spread pheromones[male or female in heat]) knowing that the cat in question belongs or you think might belong to somebody and is not an stray?.. I'm talking of a regular Heinz 57 not a purebreed that likely is meant to stud or bear expensive litters.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I'd ask the owner if I know him. Or I'd try to find out. If negative the cat to me is an stray that would live a harder life if not altered.
Cats aren't considered property by law here so, I would.
I don't think that if she goes back to the owner, the person will be unhappy,
..maybe hurt his ego/pride/whatever but hey, he has a better pet now :wink: and free! (for him)


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

If I had a cat that was always in my yard and was spraying and causing problems with unwanted kittens. I would have it altered. If the owner is not responsible enough to either keep the cat in or have it altered. Then I will.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Most probably*

First I determine if the cat is owned or not and find out what type of owner it is. If it's someone who neglects the pet, I just pick up the cat and have it s/n. Have done it to lots of cats. The owners are oblivious to the fact because they rarely or never touch the cat.

If I find an owner who needs to be educated and is willing to listen, I'll give them the opportunity to fix the cat. If they don't in what I think is a reasonable amount of time, I do it myself. In my city, any cat roaming the street is considered a stray and you can spay/neuter any of them. My city looks at it as a public service and that's what I consider it.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I am going to fix my neighbors cat in a few weeks  He is always getting into cat fight, and they said they would have him neutered, but they didn't. 

If I ever saw an unfixed cat on my property, I would fix it the second I could.

Abhay


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe strongly in spaying and neutering. However, a cat is a member of a person's family. We have no right to interfere with our neighbor's lives, property, or pets. If the cat is howling at night, I would call the neighbor, however. You have a right to a good night's sleep, and your neighbor is treading on your rights. Noone has that right. It goes both ways. 

Whether or not it is legal might be up to the individual state, but legal doesn't make it right. I know your heart is in the right place, Rosalie, but if it's not a stray, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If the cat were to get into my trap and have no identification whatsoever than I would probably do it without knowing it. 
But if I knew that a cat that belongs to somebody else needs to be altered and is roaming around our property I would do MY BEST to convince the cat-in-question's owners that it is highly important to go through this process. I am sure that at some point or another they will understand that it is for the better of their cat and of their relationship with the cat. Having a cat neutered/ spayed will result in less fights and healthier, longer life expectancy altogether (which means no unnecessary trips to the vet).

When I went to Catnip's last session there was a nice lady that was telling me about her exploits with her feral kitties. Amongst other stories she told me the story of a Muslim lady and her pet. That specific lady had gotten a cat from a newspaper add for her little daughter - but she wasn't very fond of pets herself. Due to her traditions, religion - or laws of the land where she was raised it goes agaisnt God's will not to allow a being of his creation to reproduce. This other Lady tried and tried to convince her of the opposite but she couldn't. And naturally she couldn't force the matter too much because it is a delicate issue. We need to treat with respect each other's traditions. SO she just kept reminding her how good it would do the kitty not to go through that anymore. In the end the lady saw that the cat kept reproducing and let her out ..had even more litters, inbred ..After having seen that the situation was getting out of control she gave the kitty away to this nice lady who will finally bring her in this Sunday. As long as she didn't have to do it.The kitty has started to bite due to so many deliveries - so hard on her body. But it will all end well finally..that is why it is worth trying. It is because I believe that with the right tactics one can be successful in being persuasive in such circomstances. It would actually be better for the owner to understand the nature of the problem. I know it can be very difficult --but we can look at it as a test..and try to succeed in taking it.
I understand how everybody feels about wanting to take actions when the owners won't. I fear bad consequences and would like to try continuing to persuade ..try my best


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's reasonable, Ioana, but as you said, it's a delicate matter. If the owner is put on the defensive, she or he will probably ask the neighbor to leave. However, if the cat is howling at night or defecating on the neighbor's lawn and becoming a neighborhood nuisance, and is reported, the police *might* tell her to keep the cat indoors. The law in most states, however, does not insist that a cat be confined. So that scenario is unlikely, because it's hard to prove, and the police (or animal control) are too busy to handle matters like that. It is not our right, however, to have surgery performed on a neighbor's cat. It could lead to legal problems.

The only answer I can see is to keep the relationship friendly, so that you have the opportunity to explain the plight of cats and kittens in shelters and the short life span of cats, especially those that haven't been neutered, when allowed outside. It's a terrible problem, and people just aren't aware.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

I would ask first...Just because i ges that's the way i've been brought up, if they have a very valid reason why he's not and don't want him/her to be then i wouldn't but if they just seem like they don't care then i would. Or if it wasn't possible to ask i'd alter him/her without asking. That is of course if i had the money to spare, which unfortunetly i don't


----------

